# Social Suicide Traits - How many are you guilty of?



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm a judger. I judge people.

Seriously, I would put know-it-all but most of the time, I just stay quiet and think "Ffs, I hate having to be the smart one." It's gotten worse since I got into politics XD


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

I selected every single box haha. I do some more than others, but have done them all enough to warrant checking the box.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Swearing, rude, or generally inconsiderate language
Judging others
Arguing (direct or indirect)
Sarcasm
Talking down to people
Laughing at or mocking people
Snotty attitude
Lying to keep peace ( Gah, my least natural ) or to make others feel bad.

We're talking about online right ? Because my persona online is quite different from my real life in many cases.

In real life you wouldn't hear me swear, or not often.
I have a small Inner circle who don't have time for Judging others/putting people down.

Basically I take my Inner bitch with me a lot of the time when I'm online, she is there to make sure I protect myself from trolls, meanies and bad bad people, loL. Everything online is way to easy ha !!


----------



## Kitaraah (May 13, 2016)

being a lizard


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

*My kryptonites in order top to bottom..*. 
*1.) Bragging or exaggerating*
ie peacocking, show off (gawd its like something I am fully aware of but just cannot stop myself, even when I know I should)
*2.)Excessive fault finding, blaming, and criticism*
Yup 
*3.)Interrupting or over-talking*
Not usually monopolizing convo or over talking as frequent but definitely interrupting at times
*4.)Swearing, rude, or generally inconsiderate language*
Yes but I put this last because usually I can and do have a filter as far as when and where with the exception of if I am livid. 


*Mean-spirited, discouraging remarks, and accusations.
Embarrassing and humiliating others*
Absolutely NOT, the only exception is if I see someone taunting a more defenseless person I will annihilate them and dish it right back. So yeah I will humiliate someone who humiliates another. I KNOW tho in general I am encouraging and a good coach and inspirer to others I certainly do not ever go out of my way to bring other people down. And I detest when close friends or family do it to me usually when they are down. Its nasty and mean. 
* Playing "trump" - always topping someone else's story.*
Nah I could give two shits about topping another persons story. I am highly amused tho by people who do this. 
* Playing "poor me" - self pity game.*
NEVER IRL, ironically alot online inadvertently, I believe its therapuetic tho. I am not so much usually fishing for pity as finding a way to release my own grief which I hate exposing irl and dont. I am the furthest thing from that tho irl
*Being a know-it-all
Insincerity or sarcastic*
Nah not usually. Maybe a bit of sarcasm but not usually directed at another person in itself. 
* Talking down to people - condescending*
NO NO WAY ABSOLUTELY NOT ONE OF MY BIGGEST PET PEEVES
I am not a pretentious fuck nut who exploits knowledge even when I have it as leverage against another person. Its cheap as fuck. 
*Gossip / Rumor Mongering*
Have I ever done this in life yes, but its really not in my nature generally. 
* Lying*
Not really a liar too blunt usually for it. I suck at lying to those I am close to. I look like child caught stealing a cookie with those I know when I had attempted it few and far lol. But a lie like to get out of a ticket or over a technicallity lmao yeah can lie my ass off then. 
* Judging others*
Hasnt everyone judged a person at one point or another? Dur. But no I do not do this habitually
* Complaining, moaning (clean thoughts!), whining*
I guess I bitch. When I am fuming likely would come in 5th to the 4 I put above. But not over every thing. Like not whining over say working or functioning like an adult. But jack knives in my day I will bitch about parking ticket, speeding ticket, you know things that come up and suck
* Manipulation*
Not a common trait of mine but I can employ it yes. I generally do not operate that way tho. Maybe a bit at work but not too frequent it should be listed. If and when I do such a thing its subtle and smart and about ladder climbing not ever to be petty or mean. 
* Prejudice (racial, ethnic, gender, age-related)*
Not usually in my MO
* Threats*
Lol I dont threaten. Why. Just like I dont promise. I just do what will be done. 
* Arguing (direct or indirect)*
Nope I am not much of an arguer at all. I frequently walk off on those who love to argue. I avoid and cannot stand people who bait arguments as well. 
.


----------

